# Inlay Options



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

A question about router inlay: Does anyone prefer the inlay specific bushings with the 1/8" thick addon bushing collar that goes over the main bushing's collar for making the female cutout and is removed for the male insert over using two different bushings with 1/4" diameter difference, assuming a 1/8" bit? I've never done inlay, but have a great opportunity to do some custom inlay work on a project for my new son.

Thanks in Advance,

Josh


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Josh

It's best to pickup a inlay kit, it should come with the bit and guide and the offset ring and the good sets come with a line up pin to get the guide on dead center of the guide...it's best to use the 1/8" bit but you can use a bigger bit to hog out the pocket once you do a inlay or two...by then you will have the hang of it..


You can also buy many inlays pattern that are pre made that look great..not to talk about the inlays on the edge of boards or table legs etc..

=======



mountain monkey said:


> A question about router inlay: Does anyone prefer the inlay specific bushings with the 1/8" thick addon bushing collar that goes over the main bushing's collar for making the female cutout and is removed for the male insert over using two different bushings with 1/4" diameter difference, assuming a 1/8" bit? I've never done inlay, but have a great opportunity to do some custom inlay work on a project for my new son.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> 
> Josh


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As Bj. has mentioned, there is a wide selection of ready made inlays available and templates for routing the rebates is very simple.


----------

